# EA is developing Wii U games



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2013)

> Electronic Arts is developing games for the Wii U, but not as many as the company is developing for Sony and Microsoft's consoles, EA's chief financial officer Blake Jorgensen said today during the Stifel Nicolaus 2013 Internet, Media and Communications Conference.


http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/4351844/ea-developing-wii-u-games









Spoiler: Moderator Edit



This thread is continued from here (this edit was made to provide context for archival purposes).


----------



## GHANMI (May 22, 2013)

A shocking plot twist! (or not)
Did Nintendo send their ninjas ?

Edit: To be fair, skipping a "family-friendly" console isn't the right thing to do when you have a deal with Disney. Still, I'd like to know Nintendo's reaction would be after all EA said about their console.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 22, 2013)

Still worse than the mafia.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 22, 2013)

PFFT WE DON'T NEED THEIR GAMES WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT FI-DUMB-FA AND NBA 2K-WHOGIVESAFUCK


----------



## LightyKD (May 22, 2013)

-as long as I get Need for Speed, Dead space and Mass Effect then EA and I won't have problems.


----------



## Ergo (May 22, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> A shocking plot twist! (or not)
> Did Nintendo send their ninjas ?
> 
> Edit: To be fair, skipping a "family-friendly" console isn't the right thing to do when you have a deal with Disney. Still, I'd like to know Nintendo's reaction would be after all EA said about their console.



Nintendo and EA have deeper issues than just what was said in public...


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2013)

This is just becoming silly. Someone just needs to smack them up already, because they are all over the place.
One the plus side, I am glad see they are making games for the Wii U, even though I don't like EA, but they are better than nothing. The Wii U needs games, plain and simple.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 22, 2013)

What's next? Frostbite 2 and 3 miraculously run well on the Wii U with a little bit of honest work?


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 22, 2013)

It's probably going to be shovelware if they are.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> What's next? Frostbite 3 running nicely on the Wii U?


 
Isn't Shadow of the Eternals running Frostbite 3?


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 22, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Isn't Shadow of the Eternals running Frostbite 3?


No, it runs on CryEngine 3, which is confirmed to run "beautifully" on Wii U.

Speaking of which, would anyone be surprised if Crysis 3, after being canned close to releasing by EA, ends up coming to Wii U now?


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> No, it runs on CryEngine 3, which is confirmed to run "beautifully" on Wii U.
> 
> Speaking of which, would anyone be surprised if Crysis 3, after being canned close to releasing by EA, ends up coming to Wii U now?


 
Oh, I knew it was running something with a 3 in it. Still glad to hear the Wii U actually is powerful enough to run the Crysis 3 engine!
Makes you wonder if the Wii U is powerful enough for Frostbite 3?


----------



## Clarky (May 22, 2013)

man, EA U turned pretty quickly after that MS conference


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2013)

When I see this, all I can hear is EA, with Smeagol's voice saying,

EA loves Wii U! NO! EA hates Wii U. No, we loves Wii U...EA hates Wii U!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

....This just baffles my mind.

What the hell are we supposed to believe? Like, what can be said about this?

"Oh shit, Sony's stock went up after that Microsoft conference and them confirming Xbox One has to be online at least once a day? XBOX DOOONNNNNEE!

Guess we should develop games for WiiU?"


Like I am actually confused on their business decisions, it doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....This just baffles my mind.
> 
> What the hell are we supposed to believe? Like, what can be said about this?
> 
> ...


 

That would be called being a flip-flopping douchebag


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That would be called being a flip-flopping douchebag


You forgot to add "worse than mafia"


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Chary said:


> You forgot to add "worse than mafia"


 

But at least mafias are organized


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

clarky said:


> man, EA U turned pretty quickly after that MS conference


 
Dammit you super ninja'd me!


----------



## SickPuppy (May 22, 2013)

The new PR man for EA is different, is EA trying to change their image from being the worst company. I hope they fired that other asshole that bashed on the Wii U and Nintendo.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 22, 2013)

Chary said:


> When I see this, all I can hear is EA, with Smeagol's voice saying,
> 
> EA loves Wii U! NO! EA hates Wii U. No, we loves Wii U...EA hates Wii U!


Lol, I just did my own impression of Gollum saying that, and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## GHANMI (May 22, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> The new PR man for EA is different, is EA trying to change their image from being the worst company. I hope they fired that other asshole that bashed on the Wii U and Nintendo.


This being EA, they have probably promoted him.
In fact, the relationship between Big N and EA has never been that good, as early as 1991 (well, excluding the GC and Wii to a degree)
But there's the fact that their agreements with Disney/FIFA/... about the multi-platform part (which should include Wii U, I guess, as a console with good brand-recognition for families and kiddies if not gamers, with potential profits they would not want to miss) would play against this...
Still, it's sad to see all these PR disasters, even though I hate EA with a passion for unrelated reasons (if Origin, always-online and DRM are to be considered unrelated to all this Wii U hate, that is)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 22, 2013)

Gee, they sure can't make up their mind can they.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 22, 2013)

Lol...EA is doing all sorts of damage control announcements now days. EA already confirmed to have a frostbite engine working for Android, so we already knew it wasn't a matter of _IF_ it could work for Wii U. I already suspected EA would continue with their sports games other titles, but wouldn't be bringing the frostbite games to the Wii U. EA developers have too much difficulty developing for it. At least Warner Bros, Ubisoft, and Infinity Ward were clever enough to be able to design an engine that would make developing for the Wii U a breeze.


----------



## Maxternal (May 22, 2013)

clarky said:


> man, EA U turned pretty quickly after that MS conference


Yeah, I know.

It's like they were all "Hey, screw Nintendo. This time around we're gonna stick with PS4 and X- *watches conference* -err .. forget I said anything."


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

yes mysims for the wiiu can't wait!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 22, 2013)

EA, I really don't care what you do or don't do at this point, as long as I get my Bioware fix on semi-portable handheld device. Why the hell they thought giving the Wii U ME3 while giving the other consoles a full trilogy pack at the same time and price was a financially sound strategy I have no idea.


----------



## GameWinner (May 22, 2013)

"lololol wii u is crap lololol"

*INTRODUCING XBOX ONE!*

"Hey...um...Nintendo...? Can we make games for you again...?"


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

just ...


----------



## weavile001 (May 22, 2013)

kehkou said:


> I wonder if there will be deficiancies with the manufacturing like last gen. Wouldn't be very fun to turn on the box and see only a red flashing number '1'.


or a justin bieber show


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> or a justin bieber show


 
TBH the only EA game I liked on a nintendo console (or otherwise) was Madden '98. After the Blitz2000 games, Madden lost its luster for me.


----------



## MushGuy (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But at least mafias are organized


----------



## The Milkman (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> "Oh shit, Sony's stock went up after that Microsoft conference and them confirming Xbox One has to be online at least once a day?* XBOX DOOONNNNNEE!*


 
Can this not be a thing?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (May 22, 2013)

That was quick. Didn't EA said that they didn't want to make Wii U games a few weeks ago?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

MushGuy said:


>





Classic Simpsons FTW


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 22, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Can this not be a thing?


Games and base owners matter.  MS proved the rumors correct today.  Other "Lesser" studios are developing for Wii U. That used game crap by MS?  You all likely seen it already.  Wii U is still a decent system.


----------



## The Milkman (May 22, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Games and base owners matter. MS proved the rumors correct today. Other "Lesser" studios are developing for Wii U. That used game crap by MS? You all likely seen it already. Wii U is still a decent system.


 
What the hell are you talking about? Read the bolded text in the quote.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> That used game crap by MS?


I remember when the ps3 was in the works, and rumor had it the ps3 would write a special lead into a new game to link it only to that console.
Anywho, What matters is that they give there all in the Ninty ports (highly doubtful) and not flood it with EA brand pickled shovelware.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 22, 2013)

I don't like EA very much at all, but if they make a new Road Rash for the Wii-U I would probably buy it... 

Hell EA I will even help you design it.... just use the Wii-U pad thing as the speed gauge and oil pressure and all that like on a Motorcycle. Interface done... lol

That all being said, more games for a platform is never a bad thing.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

^^^ This one too.


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I don't like EA very much at all, but if they make a new Road Rash for the Wii-U I would probably buy it...
> 
> Hell EA I will even help you design it.... just use the Wii-U pad thing as the speed gauge and oil pressure and all that like on a Motorcycle. Interface done... lol
> 
> That all being said, more games for a platform is never a bad thing.


I'm guessing you don't know about this?
Link


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'm guessing you don't know about this?
> Link


 
Oh, damn! I didn't know about that project. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

EA = flip-flopping more than all of Congress combined


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> The new PR man for EA is different, is EA trying to change their image from being the worst company. I hope they fired that other asshole that bashed on the Wii U and Nintendo.


 
Firing would be too kind for a dick like him. We need something to spruce things up, like say, exposing his body to X-rays so he can never reproduce?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Firing would be too kind for a dick like him. We need something to spruce things up, like say, exposing his body to X-rays so he can never reproduce?


Harsh, almost as bad as suggesting water-boarding and/or other forms of torture.  That shit will get people to call for avatar's head on here.  Lol, kiss fox's head goodbye my friend.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Harsh, almost as bad as suggesting water-boarding and/or other forms of torture. That shit will get people to call for avatar's head on here. Lol, kiss fox's head goodbye my friend.


 
Okay, you got me.   Let's force him to listen to Justin Bieber and Rebecca Black simultaneously. That's the worst possible torture right there.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2013)

If you'll allow me to take off my baka gaijin hat for a second, maybe EA is just tsundere for the Wii U?

Or maybe previous comments weren't entirely accurate reflections of the state of EA development and needed further clarification, but really, what are the chances of _that_?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 22, 2013)

Okay...a week ago they didn't have wiiu games in development. This means they're just starting out now. And with current development times, it could easily take six months to a year until there's any actual resulting game to speak of.

Here's to an idle hope that there won't be a thread about EA & nintendo in that time range, as I'm getting pretty fed up with how everyone has to repeat their stance OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you'll allow me to take off my baka gaijin hat for a second, maybe EA is just tsundere for the Wii U?
> 
> Or maybe previous comments weren't entirely accurate reflections of the state of EA development and needed further clarification, but really, what are the chances of _that_?


 
EA...clarifying in public!?



But yeah, tsundere・ツンデレ is a good word to use.



Taleweaver said:


> Okay...a week ago they didn't have wiiu games in development. This means they're just starting out now. And with current development times, it could easily take six months to a year until there's any actual resulting game to speak of.
> 
> Here's to an idle hope that there won't be a thread about EA & nintendo in that time range, as I'm getting pretty fed up with how everyone has to repeat their stance OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


Yeah, who isn't?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 22, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay...a week ago they didn't have wiiu games in development. This means they're just starting out now. And with current development times, it could easily take six months to a year until there's any actual resulting game to speak of.
> 
> Here's to an idle hope that there won't be a thread about EA & nintendo in that time range, as I'm getting pretty fed up with how everyone has to repeat their stance OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


Crisis 3?  Lol, joostinonline said it was finished.  Did EA delete it all?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Crisis 3? Lol, joostinonline said it was finished. Did EA delete it all?


 
Of course! They have a huge industrial magnet near their HDDs to delete games


----------



## Sop (May 22, 2013)

fak ea has some good games

but I will be getting the sony console anyway


----------



## SnAQ (May 22, 2013)

So EA stopped supporting WiiU for about 1 week? 
Good stuff, I love reading about dumb stuff!


----------



## EzekielRage (May 22, 2013)

Its Disney, really. They smacked them and told them: You develop our games for ALL consoles or no deal. Easy as that. EA doesnt want to develop for Nintendo but they have deals with companies that say they have to develop for all systems....


----------



## Wizerzak (May 22, 2013)

Anyone else find it quite funny how _certain members_ haven't said a word on this update?


----------



## jonthedit (May 22, 2013)

Knowing EA, when they "canned" Crysis 3 on the Wii U they probably literally canned it.   
It's probably all gone and if asked to release it, we'll just get a prompt: " Wii U can't run" because they don't want to start over.


----------



## ggyo (May 22, 2013)

OH, by the WAY...

http://www.louisvillecardinal.com/media/bigbro.jpg

Ya doublethinkin' punks. Nintendo always needed (or atleast benefitted from) EA.



the_randomizer said:


> Firing would be too kind for a dick like him. We need something to spruce things up, like say, exposing his body to X-rays so he can never reproduce?


WtFUCK is wrong with you? You wanna ruin this guys life because he spoke negatively about a console you purchased? AND put him out of a job so he cannot support his family?

That's psychopathic.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 22, 2013)

EA is playing with us. Jeez.


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Anyone else find it quite funny how _certain members_ haven't said a word on this update?


 
Hitler because these developments now mean EA are better than him?


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Anyone else find it quite funny how _certain members_ haven't said a word on this update?


I'd like to think people are just happy that there's still hope for EA games on Wii U, including myself. 
It's more so the fact that nobody is commenting because it wasn't really a big deal in the first place. 
A bunch of wii u owners just blew it way out of proportion by either being buttset or really ignorant about the situation.


----------



## BORTZ (May 22, 2013)

Well now I am incredibly confused. However this is good news if you ask me.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

*snip*


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'd like to think people are just happy that there's still hope for EA games on Wii U, including myself.
> 
> It's more so the fact that nobody is commenting because it wasn't really a big deal in the first place.


Or you know, people saying that there was something going on between EA and Nintendo beyond the console may have been right.


----------



## BORTZ (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I believe they're called "violent mood swings" or "being indecisive"


Or certain people should have their USN posting privileges removed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

...they saw the XBox One and figured they'll choose the lesser of two evils?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Or certain people should have their USN posting privileges removed.


 
Ouch....ouch...what?


----------



## BORTZ (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...they saw the XBox One and figured they'll choose the lesser of two evils?


by lesser you mean less powerful and less expensive?  (even if i do like the idea of the WiiU)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> by lesser you mean less powerful and less expensive?  (even if i do like the idea of the WiiU)


The idea's great, the execution would've been fine... 3-4 years ago. Now that the competition is miles ahead _(again)_ and the charm of the WiiMote waggling is gone, it's looking an awful lot like the Gamecube*.




*Hint, that means it looks bad!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The idea's great, the execution would've been fine... 3-4 years ago. Now that the competition is miles ahead _(again)_ and the charm of the WiiMote waggling is gone, it's looking an awful lot like the Gamecube*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kinect isn't any better when it comes to flailing your arms like an epileptic.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Kinect isn't any better when it comes to flailing your arms like an epileptic.


Oh, no, by no means! Except the Kinect is not the _main_ controller - it's an extension of the existing one. Besides, who talks about the One? I was thinking more of the PS4, really.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, no, by no means! Except the Kinect is not the _main_ controller - it's an extension of the existing one. Besides, who talks about the One? I was thinking more of the PS4, really.


 
Oh okay, sorry for confusing that post  I'm glad it's not the main controller. PS4 FTW.


----------



## Eerpow (May 22, 2013)

EA has been given good deals, MS is pushing for their support and if Nintendo did the same by supporting them with development costs and technical support (basically sending tech guys to EA's porting teams) then none of this would've happened. It's just that settling a good business model with western 3rd parties just doesn't seem to be Nintendo's top priority right now as they have the system on hold. EA won't port the games because of the limited market and Nintendo won't reach out to them for the exact same reason, there's no profit to be had from ports this early. If Iwata keeps his promise then 3rd party relationships will be improved once they generate sales, something that will only start happening once they have their own exclusive titles ready.

People buy a brand new console for exclusives alone _initially_, good sales and revenue from ports comes _after_ enough people own said system. As mentioned in interviews they aren't comfortable with investing in the Wii U until they have more exclusive software ready for it. The Wii U is the weakest system out of the three without a doubt, however unlike the Wii it is powerful enough to actually run these engines in the first place. Decent next gen ports are a possibility for the system, now it's all up to how Nintendo handles their relationships with 3rd parties, something that currently isn't going that well. 3rd parties having to adopt their games for the hardware could become a significant hurdle, they need additional support for it to happen.

If Nintendo is smart and plays their cards like I think they should then a good chunk of money should go as an investment to help these devs get their games on the system. Iwata said that he's sorry for the 3rd party situation on Wii and promised to change that with the Wii U, let's see if he keeps his promise once they get things up to speed.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> EA has been given good deals, MS is pushing for their support and if Nintendo did the same by supporting them with development costs and technical support (basically sending tech guys to EA's porting teams) then none of this would've happened.


What are you talking about?  Nintendo gave free devkits, and there is no evidence that they haven't been supportive of EA.  All we've seen so far is EA lying and pulling excuses out of their asses.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What are you talking about? Nintendo gave free devkits, and there is no evidence that they haven't been supportive of EA. All we've seen so far is EA lying and pulling excuses out of their asses.


 
I'd have thought they needed to see a doctor about such issues like pulling things outta their butts, but I guess not. They flip flop more than congressmen.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd have thought they needed to see a doctor about such issues like pulling things outta their butts, but I guess not. They flip flop more than congressmen.


They've had a tree up there for years, so I'm sure they've got plenty of storage space.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> They've had a tree up there for years, so I'm sure they've got plenty of storage space.


...or people just acted upon a statement made by one person in a multimilion, multinational moloch of a company, a statement which turned out to be false and was corrected some time later.

...because that's an option too.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...or people just acted upon a statement made by one person in a multimilion, multinational moloch of a company, a statement which turned out to be false and was corrected some time later.
> 
> ...because that's an option too.


I wasn't just talking about that one incident.


----------



## Eerpow (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What are you talking about? Nintendo gave free devkits, and there is no evidence that they haven't been supportive of EA. All we've seen so far is EA lying and pulling excuses out of their asses.


Devkits aren't enough, for a company like EA the cost of a devkit is next to insignificant, development and porting costs _a lot_ more money, and because of the low sales they won't profit off of it. Once there are enough people with a Wii U I think Nintendo should contact EA and help devs out with the porting process and give them financial benefits for developing for the Wii U. The evidence is that Nintendo has no reason to be supportive until they are confident such a decision will result in profit for themselves. Profit from ports won't happen until the system has gotten better sales.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Devkits aren't enough, for a company like EA the cost of a devkit is next to insignificant, development and porting costs _a lot_ more money, and because of the low sales they won't profit off of it. Once there are enough people with a Wii U I think Nintendo should contact EA and help devs out with the porting process and give them financial benefits for developing for the Wii U. The evidence is that Nintendo has no reason to be supportive until they are confident such a decision will result in profit for themselves. Profit from ports won't happen until the system has gotten better sales.


Except ports already make a profit. 

Nintendo is already helping out all companies more than any other normally would.  Why should EA expect extra special treatment?  EA is preventing games from being released even after they are developed for the Wii U (see the quote in my signature).


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 22, 2013)

All Nintendo and it's fans can do is prove them wrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 22, 2013)

EA is being like a baby. 
Its like - 
"I WILL NOT MAKE GAMES FOR THE WII U!
DAD - FINE, WE'RE LEAVING YOU BEHIND...
"NO! I WILL, THEN!"


----------



## Issac (May 22, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Oh, I knew it was running something with a 3 in it. Still glad to hear the Wii U actually is powerful enough to run the Crysis 3 engine!
> Makes you wonder if the Wii U is powerful enough for Frostbite 3?


 
Didn't see this answered by anyone on the first few pages, so I'll assume it hasn't been.

The Wii U surely is powerful enough for some version of Frostbite 3. It would need modification though. DICE likes to work with CPU power, while the power of the Wii U lies in the GPU architecture and stuff. So it surely wouldn't work from the get-go, but with some working it would. (And as a student of advanced computer graphics programming, I say that the future lies in GPU calculations rather than CPU).


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Issac said:


> (And as a student of advanced computer graphics programming, I say that the future lies in GPU calculations rather than CPU).


Exactly.  And that's my guess as to why Frostbite 2 didn't run perfectly on the Wii U (if that's even true).  It's an old engine designed for back when CPU clock speed was more important than the GPU or cache.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 22, 2013)

Issac said:


> Didn't see this answered by anyone on the first few pages, so I'll assume it hasn't been.
> 
> The Wii U surely is powerful enough for some version of Frostbite 3. It would need modification though. DICE likes to work with CPU power, while the power of the Wii U lies in the GPU architecture and stuff. So it surely wouldn't work from the get-go, but with some working it would. (And as a student of advanced computer graphics programming, I say that the future lies in GPU calculations rather than CPU).


 
Lol...seriously. If they can make it work with Android then they can make it work for Wii U. If Warner Bros, Infinity Ward, and Ubisoft can create a new engine that will work for 360, Wii U, One, and PS4 then EA can make Frostbite work with Wii U. If they can't and the others can then EA is basically saying they're incompetent when it comes to Wii U.

The whole problem is that the Wii U doesn't do Origin so EA threw a fit over it.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/14/4331438/ea-working-on-frostbite-go-mobile-game-engine


----------



## Issac (May 22, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Lol...seriously. If they can make it work with Android then they can make it work for Wii U. If Warner Bros, Infinity Ward, and Ubisoft can create a new engine that will work for 360, Wii U, One, and PS4 then EA can make Frostbite work with Wii U. If they can't and the others can then EA is basically saying they're incompetent when it comes to Wii U.
> 
> The whole problem is that the Wii U doesn't do Origin so EA threw a fit over it.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/14/4331438/ea-working-on-frostbite-go-mobile-game-engine


 
They can make a MOBILE version work for Android and iOS. That's a different thing. It won't be the same engine as the console versions. 
That's not to say that it'd be impossible to make one for the Wii U, but they don't want to lay resources on it.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

EA: We have Frostbite 3 running on Wii U - the one we optimized for Android tablets and ported to power architecture! (lol noooooo)


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 23, 2013)

Meh, whether they do or don't make games for the Wii U, I don't care. If they do, I don't expect it to be anything of quality, as clearly their staff don't seem to give a shit about the system that much. And EA wonders why they are rated the worst company in America two years running. It's not hard for people to justify disliking you when your staff go out of their way to make your company look bad in the eyes of the people who buy your product, or you choose to do something pointless/stupid that your customers don't want.

I will change my opinion on EA when they stop requiring Origin for everything and actually start announcing big name franchises for the Wii U. Put Battlefield 4 and NHL 14 on the Wii U and I will go out and buy them. I really enjoyed Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and I am a long time hockey fan who hasn't seen an official NHL game on a Nintendo system since NHL 98 I think. I still have the original NHL hockey game by EA for the Genesis, the pre-1994 lockout one with all the old school division names and teams that don't exist like the Whalers. I treasure that game because it reminds me of an era when EA made great games and they didn't just have an entire division devoted to sports back then.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

anyone think EA is doing this to get publicity?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> anyone think EA is doing this to get publicity?


I think it's probably an experiment.  They want to know if there is REALLY no such thing as "bad publicity".


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I think it's probably an experiment.


seeing how many people want them on the wii u?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> seeing how many people want them on the wii u?


No, making people mad.


----------



## XDel (May 23, 2013)

How lame of EA, I never much cared for most of their recent titles. I'm sure they are going to destroy Star Wars.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 23, 2013)

I wonder why they turned so quickly. It definitely knew what xbx1 was doing before the conference. But nintendo, did you do something?


----------



## Osha (May 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you'll allow me to take off my baka gaijin hat for a second, maybe EA is just tsundere for the Wii U?


"I-it's not like we want to make games for your console, Iwata-senpai, b-baka !"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> seeing how many people want them on the wii u?


 
Well considering all I've seen here is fucking bitching and moaning about how EA games "don't matter" I certainly don't see that being the reason.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well considering all I've seen here is fucking bitching and moaning about how EA games "don't matter" I certainly don't see that being the reason.


A lot of people have been upset about it.  I'm one of the people who thinks it matters.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 24, 2013)

gee, I totally did not see this coming.... ¬¬


----------

